# Stuck Stopper



## passthebottle (Jan 6, 2008)

Gotta bottle thats gotta glass stopper stuck on, Ive tried everything I can think of to get it off so I can clean the inside which still has some of the residue of contents. I've soaked it in hot and cold water, tried some lubricating oil WD40 and thelike, and lots of tugging and twisting with a cloth wrapped around the stopper for a better grip, will not buge. Has anybody got a solution for this problem?


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah the soaking in hot water is best.  Let it soak for an hour.  Best of luck.
 Madpaddla


----------



## Leisalu (Jan 6, 2008)

I've never tried it but I've had two different expierenced collectors tell me that an automotive product  called something like  PB Blast works well to loosen a stuck glass stopper. Spray it on and let in sit a week does the trick. Hot water may crack your bottle.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 6, 2008)

I've found that with stuck stoppers to just soak the bottle in a strong muratic solution for a couple months and then the stopper usually comes out pretty easily.

 Chris


----------

